# network interface eth2 does not exist[SOLVED]

## Bizarro181

I just got gentoo to boot up and I have a ethernet problem now.  I guess gentoo isnt finding my ethernet card.  this is the error I get

```

*Starting up eth2

*  Bringing up eth2

*    dhcp

*      network interface eth2 does not exist

*      please verify hardware or kernel module (driver) [!!]

```

I am using eth2 becuase that is what my network card showed up as when I configured in net-setup when using the live install cd

this the output from 

lspci | grep Ethernet

```

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364 (rev 12)

```

any help is appreciated  :Smile: Last edited by Bizarro181 on Mon Mar 26, 2007 11:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deface

Did you compile kernel from source, or via a genkernel?

What is the output of

dmesg | tail -n 100

Check your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and make sure your MAC address is set correctly for eth0 to be used.

----------

## Bizarro181

I used genkernel

and

dmesg | tail -n 100 outputs a ton of stuff, I couldnt see anything reguarding my network card, should I just type out the whole thing?

and /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules appears to not exist

----------

## deface

do we have udev emerged & added via rc-update add udev default?

----------

## Bizarro181

 *deface wrote:*   

> do we have udev emerged & added via rc-update add udev default?

 

no, the handbook didnt mention anything about udev other than unmerging it if you had a 2.4 kernel

----------

## deface

your on a 2.4 kernel?

I'm honestly not sure if the 2.4 has Marvel support. The livecd uses a 2.6 kernel, which I know does.

Your lacking the module for your NIC. Which is what we need. 2.6 has it.

----------

## Bizarro181

no I have a 2.6 kernel.  Thats why I didnt do anything with udev

----------

## IQgryn

What is the output of 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 (run as root) ?

----------

## Bizarro181

 *IQgryn wrote:*   

> What is the output of 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a
> ```
> ...

 

eth2 doesnt show up there, just eql, eth0, lo, shaper0, and sit0

----------

## deface

genkernel user should be shot in the face btw.

i'd emerge udev for starters. and learn to compile your kernel from source.

----------

## Bizarro181

 *deface wrote:*   

> genkernel user should be shot in the face btw.

 

anyway

 *deface wrote:*   

> i'd emerge udev for starters. and learn to compile your kernel from source.

 

I'll get to emergeing udev now then

----------

## Bizarro181

 *Bizarro181 wrote:*   

> I'll get to emergeing udev now then

 

I lied...well not really.  I tried to emerge udev, but I booted to the livecd, ran net-setup pinged google, everything was fine, but once I chrooted I had no connection, I tried this multiple times too

..I found this though http://gentoo-wiki.com/ASUS_P5B_Deluxe#Networking and configured my kernel with SysKonnect Yukon 2 support, but still nothing I'm trying to enable New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support now and I'm going to see if that changes anything

----------

## deface

If you could ping outside your chroot environment, but not inside - i think you forgot the step where you 

cp /etc/resov.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

Also - what modules are loaded via lsmod on the livecd ?

----------

## Bizarro181

lsmod:

```

Module, Used by

intel_agp, 1     

agpgart, 1 intel_agp

i2c_i801, 0

sky2, 0

usblp, 0

tg3, 0

e1000, 0

sbp2, 0

ohci_hcd, 0

uhci_hcd, 0

usb_storage, 0

ehci_hcd, 0

```

I emerged udev, and  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules still appears to not exist and when I [b]rc-update add udev default[b], it told me /etc/init.d/udev was not found

----------

## deface

you will need the sky2 driver compiled in.

Also, make sure you've got hald emerged & added via rc-update on default.

----------

## Bizarro181

Okay, thanks a ton for all the help btw.

Just a few more questions

I'm when I tried to rc-update default both hal and udev i get this error

rc-update '/etc/init.d/hal' not found: aborting

how do I not get that error.  Also what are hal and udev used for becuase Ive had the sky2 driver compiled in before and I still had the same error, will they fix that?

----------

## IQgryn

Hal's init.d file is /etc/init.d/hald.  Udev doesn't have an init.d file; it should be used automatically if your config files are up-to-date.

----------

## Bizarro181

 *IQgryn wrote:*   

> Hal's init.d file is /etc/init.d/hald.  Udev doesn't have an init.d file; it should be used automatically if your config files are up-to-date.

 

...word...wait what, so after I emerge hal, and I want to rc-update it, do I need to create the init.d file? if so how, if not, why hasn't it worked thus far? and if udev doesn't have an init.d file why did it complain for one when I tried to rc-update it

----------

## IQgryn

After emerge hal, run 

```
rc-update add hald default
```

 (hald instead of hal)

Udev complains because there is no file there; rc-update attempts to add /etc/init.d/<paramater> to the specified runlevel.

----------

## Bizarro181

oh....I should have noticed that...the whole udev thing kinda threw me off and made me think it was something completely different that was wrong.  Anyway I added hald just now, but when I started up this time I noticed that eth0 started up and received an address and connected me to the internet, so I guess I need to change /etc/conf.d/net and change eth2 to eth0, but I forget how to remove eth2 so it doesnt try to startup.

One last question.  since I emerged udev I keep on getting these errors

```

udevd-event[4438]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed

udevd-event[4440]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplug' failed

```

..but a lot of them and when I try to reboot, all I get are those errors and It wont reboot

btw, thanks so much for the help guys

----------

## IQgryn

You should run 

```
rc-update del net.eth2
```

, to make sure eth2 is not listed in your runlevels.  Once you do that and changed your /etc/conf.d/net, eth2 shouldn't try to start up.

As for the udev errors: did you update your config files after making all these changes (usually, you'd use etc-update or dispatch-conf)?

----------

## Bizarro181

 *IQgryn wrote:*   

> As for the udev errors: did you update your config files after making all these changes (usually, you'd use etc-update or dispatch-conf)?

 

Nope, all I did was emerge udev.

----------

## IQgryn

In general, when changing or updating your system, you need to be sure your config files get changed to fit as well.  As I said, running dispatch-conf or etc-update afterwards is the easiest way to do this.  You'll have to do this before we can help you figure out any other snags.

----------

## Bizarro181

okay I ran dispatch-conf and updated the config files that needed it, and everything seems to be in working order, no errors(except for one weird startup that happened, but meh) one more question though, is there a way to undo changes made with dispatch-conf.  I accidentally changed some files back to before i edited them which isnt what I wanted

----------

## IQgryn

If you configured dispatch-conf to use RCS, then yes, definitely.  I'm not sure, otherwise, but you might look in /etc/config-archive.

----------

## Bizarro181

 *IQgryn wrote:*   

> If you configured dispatch-conf to use RCS, then yes, definitely.  I'm not sure, otherwise, but you might look in /etc/config-archive.

 

damn...I didnt becuase it gave me an error when i set use-rcs to no...i guess I'll have to figure out what I need to change back

----------

## IQgryn

Did you check /etc/config-archive?  It may still copy the old files over before replacing them, even without rcs enabled.  Also, to get rcs to work, you need to emerge rcs.

----------

## Bizarro181

how do I look within a directory  :Embarassed: 

----------

## IQgryn

ls will list the contents of a directory (that's L as in llama).  Use ls <directory> to specify a directory besides the current one.

----------

## Bizarro181

i see, thanks...a lot  :Very Happy: 

----------

